# Hot tub piccy for Parkmoy. If you dare!



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In this world of doom and gloom
i just try to inject a little sense of light heartedness.


Dave p


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Dave. Good to see proper values upheld at last ...... and the pensioners are safe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

parkmoy said:


> Thanks Dave. Good to see proper values upheld at last ...... and the pensioners are safe


Patronising young whippersnapper!! 8O 8O

You assume the pensioners _*want *_to be safe!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> young whippersnapper!


I wish, oh! how I wish


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

ermmm... am i missing something....whats so funny?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too, Alan.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Dave didn't say it was funny

He said it was light hearted

Make yer own stories up 8)


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

oh...........


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

goodlucker you obviously did not see my post.... My new hot tub

Dave p


----------

